# Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig :D)



## BloodSteam (8. Februar 2018)

*Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Hallo,
Ich schaue mir eben was so Solaranlagen kosten etc. Dafür muss Ich wissen was so ca unsere Familie an Stromverbrauch hat.

Also wir haben 2 PCs aka "Gayming PCs"

Monitor: Asus PB278 27" (Helligkeit 62/100, Bluefilter lvl 1) watt?
AMD 1600 + GTX 1060 6GB (2000Mhz ohne Powertarget zu erhöhen)
peak 250Watt (sollte eher ca 220W sein, +30W oc ?)

Monitor: LG27MP68HM-P 27" (Glaube auch so ca 50-80/100 Helligkeit) watt?
Intel i5 4460 + GTX 1060 3GB (Kein OC)
peak 250w

TV: 65" OLED glaube Ich.

Die PCs + TV laufen in der Woche ca 7 Stunden, am Wochenende laufen alle dann so ca 14h+ würde Ich mal behaupten, beim Aufräumen etc.

Wir haben überall nur LEDs drin, jedoch ist es auch im Winter ziemlich lange hell. Wir haben große Fenster also ca 180x200cm Fenster paar Stück.

Was würde so ein Haushalt am Strom verbrauchen?

Ich hab es so Pi*Auge gerechnet.
365 Tage hat ein Jahr davon 48 Wochenenden und 317 "Arbeitstage".
Unsere PCs laufen nicht ständig auf 100%, auf meinem PC schreibe Ich sehr viel in AtomEditor aka Webseiten schreiben etc, somit ist die PC Auslastung 70% auf 0-2%. Auf dem anderen wird mehr Youtube geschaut und gezockt, also ist die Auslastung immer mindestens auf 20% weil Youtube etc und beim Zocken halt 100% und auf dem 1060 3Gb wird viel gezockt (#hobbylos) xd.

Also hab Ich mal so gerechnet damit man auch Luft nach oben hat.
48Tage * 14h = 672h Betriebszeit der Geräte #DerGerät.
317Tage * 7h = 2219h Betriebszeit.
= 2891h Gesamt an Betriebszeit.

PC + PC = 500Watt Peak (da meiner nicht oft über 10% Last geht, ist genug Luft nach oben für Monitore oder?) + 250Watt für LEDs und OLED TV (oder zu wenig? Keine Ahnung was solche LEDs an Strom ziehen, meine 3 LEDs ziehen pro LED 1,4Watt.) Im Wohnzimmer gibt es ca 20m an LED(SMD LED) Strip. Also würde ich mal sagen max 60Watt für LED Beleuchtung oder? Also wir haben nicht überall licht an  + 150Watt für OLED TV?

Dann kam Ich auf die 750Watt/h, beim Staubsaugen sind die PCs aus da wir beim Aufräumen helfen.

Also bin ich auf 2891h * 750Watt/h gekommen = 2 168 250 Watt/Jahr. Kann man das so nehmen? Wir verreisen auch und machen Urlaub, deswegen ist Luft nach oben, seit denn Ich hab total falsch gerechnet lol.


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Wie lange wohnt Ihr dort, bzw. wie lange wohnt Ihr zusammen?
Kannst du nicht einfach auf deinen Zähler schauen oder deine letzte Jahresrechnung überprüfen wie viel zu verbraucht hast?

Diese hin und her Rechnerei bringt irgendwie wenig da du ja "variabel" viel Strom verbrauchen wirst.
Wird auch Tage geben an denen der PC aus ist etc.

Die Jahresabrechnung von letztem Jahr sollte dir genauere Werte liefern.


----------



## BloodSteam (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*



shadie schrieb:


> Wie lange wohnt Ihr dort, bzw. wie lange wohnt Ihr zusammen?
> Kannst du nicht einfach auf deinen Zähler schauen oder deine letzte Jahresrechnung überprüfen wie viel zu verbraucht hast?
> 
> Diese hin und her Rechnerei bringt irgendwie wenig da du ja "variabel" viel Strom verbrauchen wirst.
> ...



Das ist ja auch ne Lösung (Ich Dummkopf...).
Es ist ein Einzelhaus (gekauft). Wir leben hier jetzt schon über 6 Jahre.  800m Weiter ist unsere Firma daher...  Werden wir noch lange bleiben.


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ne Lösung (Ich Dummkopf...).
> Es ist ein Einzelhaus (gekauft). Wir leben hier jetzt schon über 6 Jahre.  800m Weiter ist unsere Firma daher...  Werden wir noch lange bleiben.



Na dann kram besser mal die Stromjahresabrechnungen der letzten 2-3 Jahre raus und bilde mal einen Mittelwert 

Das sollte dann schon relativ genau sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Monitor: Asus PB278 27" (Helligkeit 62/100, Bluefilter lvl 1) watt?
> AMD 1600 + GTX 1060 6GB (2000Mhz ohne Powertarget zu erhöhen)
> peak 250Watt (sollte eher ca 220W sein, +30W oc ?)
> 
> ...



Du kannst mit einem mittleren Nutzungsprofil höchstens errechnen wie viel kWh deine Elektronik grob fressen wird. Wieviel dein Haushalt braucht ist ne völlig andere Nummer, da der größte Teil deines Stromverbrauchs nichts mit deinen PCs zu tun haben wird (alles was warm/kalt macht wie Kühlschrank, Heizung usw. verbraucht VIEL mehr als ein Spiele-PC oder irgendwelche LED Beleuchtung).

Es gibt ganz gute Schätzeisen für "normale" Haushalte mit oder ohne elektrische Warmwasserbereitung im Netz, da kannste +/- 500 kWh ganz gute Richtwerte bekommen.

Besser: Lies deinen Stromzähler ab. Lebe 30 Tage normal in deiner Wohnung. Lies den Zähler nochmal ab. Bilde die Differenz und multipliziere mit 12.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Besser: Lies deinen Stromzähler ab.



So ähnlich hätte ich es auch vorgeschlagen, nur ich würde jeden Abend zu einem festen Zeitpunkt ablesen, dann hat man eine bessere Übersicht und Genauigkeit. Zudem kann man sich ja für jeden Tag aufschreiben, was man wie lange gemacht hat, da kann man sich schon ein genaueres, statistisches Bild zusammenreimen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Klar, kann man machen, ist halt die Frage wie genau mans braucht.

Als Schätzeisen reicht ablesen - woche warten - ablesen - x52 rechnen. Genauer wirds natürlich je länger der Zeitraum zwischen den Messungen ist.
Wer jetzt noch Profile erstellen will kann auch 3x am Tag ablesen, alles in Excel eintragen und hübsche Diagramme basteln, nötig ist das aber für den Zweck hier sicher nicht. 

Ich habs mal mit nem Monat gemacht, Ergebnis rechnerisch: 4720 kWh/Jahr (2 Wohnungen / 3 Personen im Haus). Tatsächlich auf der Rechnung standen 4686 kWh (die leigt noch zufällig grade neben mir ), passte also sehr genau.
Ähnliches hab ich auch beim Wasser gemacht. Rechnerisch 75 m^3 pro Jahr, real warens 78. Auch getroffen sozusagen.


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Wie oben schon geschrieben: Warum nicht einfach die Verbrauchswerte der letzten Jahre nutzen?


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*



keinnick schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die Verbrauchswerte der letzten Jahre nutzen?



Weil sich das Nutzerverhalten innerhalb eines Jahres ändern kann. Letztes Jahr ist man noch mehr an die frische Luft gegangen, jetzt zockt man lieber. 
Oder: Letztes Jahr waren wir öfters Essen gegangen. Dieses Jahr hat meine Frau das selberkochen für sich entdeckt.
usw...


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Stimmt zwar, ändert aber wenns keine radikalen Änderungen sind am jahresgesamtverbrauch nur wenig. Die "Grundstromkosten" (Kühlschrankl läuft, Wasserpumpen für Zentralheizung die fast durchlaufen usw.) bleiben quasi identisch und diese Fixkosten machen minimum die Hälfte aus (bei "normalen" Leuten). Wenn du jetzt auf einmal jeden Tag 2 Stunden länger spielst haste den Gesamtverbrauch un ne Einstellige Prozentzahl erhöht. 

Um da wirklich nen Bedeutenden Unterschied zu erzeugen müsste man dahingehend bedeutende Lebensgewohnheiten massiv umstellen (zum Beispiel von jeden Tag 2 Stunden spazieren gehen und 2 Stunden lesen auf jeden Tag 4 Stunden auf ner Horrormaschine durchzocken... oder von "Job haben" auf "ganzen Tag zu Hause"... oder von "alleine" zu "verheiratet" )


----------



## Garnorh198 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Ich war zu langsam


----------



## P2063 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen fÃ¼r HÃ¤user (Bissl Rechnen nÃ¶tig )*



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich schaue mir eben was so Solaranlagen kosten etc. Dafür muss Ich wissen was so ca unsere Familie an Stromverbrauch hat.
> ...
> Also bin ich auf 2 168 250 Watt/Jahr. Kann man das so nehmen?



um es kurz zu fassen: nein!

Ich möchte mal einen anderen Ansatz wählen, als den bloßen Verbrauch wie ihn die anderen bereits vorgeschlagen haben zu berechnen. Jetzt also die lange Antwort wofür sich PV rentiert und wofür nicht, ich versuche es einigermaßen verständlich auszudrücken, wenn man eine genauere Planung will kann man sich an diese Jungs hier wenden: Foren-Ubersicht• Photovoltaikforum

Erstmal produzierst du für gewöhnlich NICHT dann den meisten Strom, wenn du ihn auch verbrauchen kannst, außer du arbeitest selbstständig oder ausschließlich im Homeoffice. Bei PV kommt es auf viel mehr Faktoren als bloß den Stromverbrauch an, der ist das letzte worauf man eine Anlage auslegen sollte. In der Regel sollte nur einer davon die größte Rolle spielen: Die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Anlage.

zunächst müssen ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen geklärt werden:
- wie viel Platz ist auf dem Dach für die Panel? Dabei Verschattung durch Nachbargebäude, Bäume, Gauben, Schornstein, Antennen etc berücksichtigen.
- Dachausrichtung (Süd, Ost/West oder O/S/W)
- ist im Hausanschlussraum/Keller/Garage genügend Platz für Wechselrichter?
- eine reine Südausrichtung ist ungünstig für kleine Anlagen, da die Panel im Sommer mittags stark aufheizen und die Effizienz darunter leidet.

anhand dessen schaut man wie viel kwp (Kilowat Peak Leistung) man mit welchen Panelen aufs Dach bekommen würde. Dabei sind durch die Gesetzgebung einige "ungünstige" Leistungsstufen zu vermeiden.
- bis 7 Kwp ist ok, da hier noch kein Smartmeter-Zwang und vereinfachte Umsatzsteuer/Kleinunternehmerregelungen gelten. Beim Netzbereiber anmelden und gut ist.
- 7-10 Kwp, hier sollte man versuchen möglichst nah an die 10 zu kommen, bei nur knapp über 7 lohnt der Aufpreis für den kommenden Smartmeter-Zwang nicht (höhere Betriebskosten) und man muss die Einspeisung auf 70% der möglichen Wirkleistung begrenzen.
- über 10 Kwp, hier sollte man mindestens 12 bauen, da ab 10 kwp die EEG Umlage abzuführen ist. Schafft man es nur knapp drüber sind die Betriebskosten wieder auf einer verhältnismäßig schlechten Stufe. In der Regel baut man in dieser Variante so viel Leistung aufs dach wie nur irgend möglich (unter berücksichtigung der Modulpreise)

erst jetzt schauen wir uns an wofür wir die PV eigentlich aufs dach bauen wollen. auch da gibt es wieder unterschiedliche Ansatze, in der Regel wirtschaftliche, aber auch solche die PV als teures Hobby oder aus Idealismus betreiben. Dabei hängt es auch maßgeblich von den Modulpreisen je kwp ab, ob man überhaupt an 10kwp heran oder über 12kwp kommt. preis/leistungs optimum ist momentan bei ca 270watt/modul. darüber wird es wieder teuer und amortisiert sich dementsprechend später.

- nur einspeisen. Die sicherlich einfachste Methode, aber nur rentabel wenn man möglichst viel Leistung aufs Dach bekommt. Man lässt sich seine aktuell 12,2cent/kw auszahlen und hat außer die Umsatzsteuer ans Finanzamt abzuführen kein weiteren Stress. Nach ca 10 Jahren hat sich die Anlage amortisiert.
- einspeisen mit Eigenverbrauch. Das rechnet sich in der Regel für Anlagen unter 7kwp, wenn man die Hauptverbraucher dann laufen lassen kann wenn man Strom produziert. Das Ziel ist hier so viel selbst zu verbrauchen wie möglich, weil jedes Kw das man selbst verbraucht keine 30cent aus dem Netzbezug kostet. Amortisation nach ca 12 jahren.
- Batteriespeicher mit Einspeisung. dient zur reinen Eigenverbrauchsoptimierung. Aktuell NICHT rentabel, die Akkus sind noch viel zu teuer. man macht mit jedem eingespeisten Kw verlust. dazu kommen Leistungsverluste durch die Batteriewechselrichter. Das ist etwas für jemanden, der PV als Hobby sieht und viel Zeit in die Optimierung seines Stromverbrauchs steckt. Amortisation nach ca 15 jahren, dann direkte Reinvestion in neue Batterie nötig.
- Batterie ohne Einspeisung/Inselanlage. ebenfalls wieder nur für die Idealisten, mit nochmals höheren Investitionskosten da die Speicher auch mal wie diesen Winter wochenlange Dunkelheit überbrücken müssen.
- Guerilla Solaranlage. also eine die "einspeist" aber man einfach nicht anmeldet. Hier sind die Netzbetreiber eingeknickt und erlauben mittlerweile Kleinanlagen aus 1-4 Paneln so lange der Zähler im gesamtsaldo nicht rückwärts läuft. Einfach in die Steckdose stecken, der Stromzähler zeigt dann ein entsprechend der Produktion niedrigeres Saldo an. Kannst du wenns rein dem Verbrauch von ein oder 2 Rechnern dienen soll machen, ist aber durch verhältnismäßig hohe Modulpreise wegen integriertem Wechselrichter auch nicht wirklich rentabel und man braucht einen guten Standort auf Balkon oder Terrasse weil die nicht fest montiert werden dürfen.

€: und noch ein paar Worte zur KfW Förderung:
- Förderung für Speicher lohnt in der Regel nicht. Die Zinsen sind über sämtliche Laufzeiten höher als der Tilgungszuschuss.
- KfW40+: nur für Neubau relevant, nicht lohnenswert. Vom Tilgungszuschuss bleiben durch zusätzliche Gutachten nur 300€ übrig und dafür muss man auf die Klimatisierungsfunktion in der zwangsmäßig vorgeschriebenen Lüftungsanlage verzichten sofern sie den Primärenergiebedarf zu sehr runter zieht. Außerdem drohen Einspeiseverluste weil die Wirkleistung auf grade mal 50% zu begrenzen ist.

Zusätzlich gilt es noch, lokale Bauauflagen zu beachten. Viele Gemeinden untersagen z.B. eine Aufständerung auf Flachdächern oder Garagen, der Straßenverkehr darf nicht geblendet werden, Fassadenmontage wird nicht gestattet oder Freiflächenanlagen nur für Gewerbetreibende...

Proof of Fachwissen:
wir haben letztes Jahr gebaut, aber trotz entsprechend gutem Primärenergiebedarf als einen Teil der Hausfinanzierung bewusst nur KfW 55 statt 40+ genommen. Unsere Anlage hat 8,1kwp und 6,5Kw Speicher. Die KfW Entscheidung war gut, die PV würde ich im Nachhinein jedoch komplett anders planen. Wir haben ein Walmdach, also OSW Ausrichtung. Eigentlich wären teurere Module sinnvoll gewesen um näher an 10Kwp zu kommen. Der Speicher lohnt sich bei uns einigermaßen, da wir rein elektrisch heizen. Er ist jedoch zu klein dimensioniert und reicht nicht über Nacht, heute würde ich trotz der Kosten auf 10Kw gehen. Unser Strombedarf wird durch die Heizung bei ca 8000Kw/Jahr liegen, durch den Speicher und Eigenverbrauchsoptimierung mit SMA Homemanager / Siemens Homeconnect kompatiblen Elektrogroßgeräten schaffen wir einen Autarkiegrad von um die 50%. Mit stärkeren Modulen und größerer Batterie wären 60-70% drin gewesen.

€€: noch eine erklärung zur Wirkleistungsbegrenzung auf 70 bzw 50%. Die Anlagen können selbstverständlich in ihrer Peak-Leistung strom produzieren, der auch in seiner Gesamtheit im Haus verbraucht oder in eine Batterie geladen werden kann. Lediglich wenn grade kein Verbraucher an und die Batterie voll ist, geht alles über 50% (bzw70%) verloren, weil das nicht eingespeist wird. Beispiel, du bist auf 50% begrenzt, die Anlage produziert grade 10Kw, Waschmaschine laufen und Batterie wird geladen, dann gehen 5Kw ins Netz. Batterie ist voll, Waschmaschine fertig, es gehen immer noch 5Kw ins Netz, die andern 5 verpuffen im nichts. Eine Alternative zur "harten" begrenzung ist ein Rundsteuerempfänger der die Anlage anhand vorgaben des Netzbetreiber regelt. Der kostet allerdings um die 600€ - lohnt sich nicht, die Kosten dafür holt man durch die im Schnitt nur minimal höhere mögliche Einspeisung niemals rein.


----------



## BloodSteam (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, Was mich jetzt so bisschen von dem ganzem Solar-Projekt abschreckt ist der Preis. Nicht für die Solaranlage, sondern wie die Regierung es macht.
Ich wollte für mich Strom erzeugen und dann alles was über ist ins Netz fließen lasse. In 9 Stunden bei der Arbeit sollte wohl was ins Netzt kommen. Es geht nicht nur ums Geld zu sparen, sondern langsam die Welt zu entseuchen und ein Teil der "Änderung" zu werden. Wie auch dem sei, Preis was man für die Einspeisung bekommt ist wirklich lächerlich.
Ich soll 30cent für 1KW bezahlen... verkaufe meinen 1KW aber für nicht mal die Hälfte? Solaranlagen sollten eher den ganzen Stromnetz entlasten. Würde man jetzt eine Solaranlage auf jedes Dach bauen, wären wir bestimmt viel besser unterwegs. Ich frage mich wirklich was da für Spastiker in der Regierung sitzen. Die wollen nichts verbessern sondern und melken....


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Sei froh habt ihr die EEG Umlage so dass ihr euch mit den Anlage noch was verdienen könnt. Darum geht es ja 99% von allen, der Profit muss passen. Ich bekomme hier für jede eingespeiste kWh nicht ganz 3 Cent, und habe dafür aber allein an Zählergebühr pro Monat von rund 5€.  Die ersten 167kWh pro Monat sind also erst mal für gar nix... Wenn mir wer 20 Cent geben würde dann hätte ich die Anlage schon verdoppelt  
Aber so wird der Eigenverbrauch derzeit optimiert wo es nur geht. Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe im Jahresschnitt über 35% zu kommen.


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Wieso willst du das mit der Einspeisung machen? Ich habe eine 6kW Anlage auf meiner Garage, die läuft aber nur mit 4.3kW wegen Eigenbedarf. Das heisst, alles was ich an Strom verbrauche wenn die Anlage produziert muss ich nicht bezahlen, der Überschuss geht ins Netz. Ich komme damit locker hin und ich habe wahrscheinlich mehr Verbrauch als du. Lasse dich am besten von einer Fachfirma beraten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodSteam (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*



Amon schrieb:


> Wieso willst du das mit der Einspeisung machen? Ich habe eine 6kW Anlage auf meiner Garage, die läuft aber nur mit 4.3kW wegen Eigenbedarf. Das heisst, alles was ich an Strom verbrauche wenn die Anlage produziert muss ich nicht bezahlen, der Überschuss geht ins Netz. Ich komme damit locker hin und ich habe wahrscheinlich mehr Verbrauch als du. Lasse dich am besten von einer Fachfirma beraten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ich hab schon ein Termin, jedoch kommt eine Firma die Profit machen will. Ist genauso wie PCs bei MediaMarkt. Deswegen wollte Ich mich informieren, nicht dass es auf einmal doch anders ist.


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Solaranlagen für Häuser (Bissl Rechnen nötig )*

Klar will derjenige der dir das Ding aufs Dach baut auch damit Geld verdienen, ist ja logisch. Aber eine vernünftige Firma wird dir auch das passende anbieten wenn du sagst wie du dir das gedacht hast.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

